# Really really weird listing on eBay! LOL



## inbottleitrust (Apr 4, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/My-Soul-/322468073695?hash=item4b149850df:g:gUcAAOSwXYtY3Ste

Pleople are...(I don't know what to say)....sometimes.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 4, 2017)

For those who don't wanna click the link, and for those who want to view it when the link is no longer valid in a month or less:


Expand photo by clicking or right-clicking. The description is even weirder as she tries to sell her soul-- on eBay!


----------



## inbottleitrust (Apr 5, 2017)

this is another...rather confusing listing.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/a-long-wait...781b3c7&pid=100290&rk=4&rkt=4&sd=322463020989


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 7, 2017)

This one takes the cake so far:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/THE-FACE-OF...8cf1763&pid=100005&rk=6&rkt=6&sd=112334530396

The face of Jesus, as it has emerged from a chicken. The description is even better.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's another: Longest blade of lawn grass!
I didn't even have words to put on the other screen-shot. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Worlds-Long...8cf1763&pid=100005&rk=3&rkt=6&sd=112334530396


----------

